# My cheap-o bedroom system



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Pioneer VSX-D412 reciever
Sony 27" CRT
Panasonic DVD/VCR combo (not sure on model number)

Polk audio R50 mains
Polk audio R15 surrounds
Old Cerwin-Vega 8" sub (was once part of a system)

Wiring is generic cheap-o wiring...most of which was laying around the house when I was putting all this together.

I will soon be adding a Polk CSi25 center and upgrading sub/reciever eventually.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

No video? 

Ok.. well it's your bedroom so maybe just a small TV huh?


We gotta get you a dedicated HT setup. :yes:


----------

